# The sweet, sweet smell of cherry!



## waterboy12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Cut up a lot of cherry and man what a smell! It's completely dry and ready to go. The logs have been air drying in my shop for 4-5 years and today I decided to split them open! 













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 13, 2013






Also got some more hickory split. Can you tell hickory is my wood of choice? I have it everywhere. 












image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 13, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 13, 2013


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice! Feel free to send some of that my way! I'm using some hickory and cherry on some wings right now, it smells so good!


----------

